# Pursey is back!!!!



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well some of the user's here i told that pursey escaped. awhile typing like 20 minute's ago, i heard a noise behind me. i look back, that's where the bird cage is (behind me) and of course i see the cage, but something was in the corner, it was pursey :lol: i was so happy and shocked when i found him, he is like my best friend!!! i immediately take him out and tell my parents. i still don't understand how he got up there :| because the bird cage is on a metal frame stand. when i go back into my room i found the cat under the bird cage (of course i scare her off), and check on the birds. they where staying in the top of the cage supposely terrified to come down. we gave pursey water, and tried to feed him, he still refuses to eat mice. but he didn't give me any problem, he wasn't really scared or defensive at all. also does anyone has a good idea of getting a hognose to eat? we checked for toads, but there like 50 or 20 bucks :shock: outrageous for food.
here is a pic of him, just took it right now:








don't mind the drawing he was sitting there, lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hooray!!!!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks ) i am so happy now, i missed him so much


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm glad you found him, the thought of a snake going round your house on its own doesn't scare you?it could kill you while you sleep! (sorry im a bit of a wimp)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he's only like 10 inches XP we have 8 or 7 snakes here, i've always wanted to bring him to school haha, but people are terrified of snakes there


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> I'm glad you found him, the thought of a snake going round your house on its own doesn't scare you?it could kill you while you sleep! (sorry im a bit of a wimp)


I don't think a tiny hognose is any threat at all...
Glad you found your little buddy.

Snakes are very talented animals, BL... you can see, I flipped over the couch.. while the snake watched me from above. 









The best thing to do is to warm him up to the proper temperature... a cold snake doesn't have the energy to eat anything.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

10 inches?!is small?!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep. Don't think theres many species that are smaller than 10 inches. They are non venomous, and aren't constrictors, so they are harmless.
If you don't like snakes, stop reading the snake threads. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't help it its creepy but really interesting lol I'm the sort of person that hates blood and guts so I watch a fish tumor removal


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

pursey is scared so he is kinda mad and hisses, so he'll need time to get used to here again. I LOVE THE PIC X3 it's so cool yet cute!! lol
random pic:








^^ that is sweetest snake in the world!! ;3 she is so cute and loves everybody, besides mice lol. she wants to be in the center of everything, she just craves attention. though she is also sometimes lazy X) haha, i love her


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad you found Pursey!! I'd have died if my snake got out, scared that if anything was moved out of place, he'd get squat! lol

I watched a video on YT today of a giant snake eating an alligator. Yep. It was insane!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Pursey is looking a little dehydrated. But a very pretty snake!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you found him and he's okay. I'm not much for snakes, either but if I get that job at Petsmart I'll get a chance to learn how to handle them properly.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

How to tell, visually, if a snake is dehydrated.....


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


>


That snake has a heart in its markings


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Wrinkling skin around the neck and scales that bristle more then normal. Hognose are always a little bristly, but his scales should be smoothed out more. Of course if he always looks like that.. well every animal is different. But to look at him.. I'd say he's had little to eat or drink while he's been out. 

Do you feed him pinkys or adult mice? If he's having a problem with the mice, go back to pinkys, just feed him more often. once every 5 days instead of once a week.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*answereyy stufffyyy*



RayneForhest said:


> That snake has a heart in its markings


haha, that is the best ball python ever "Melissa" XP she is like a puppy dog. that photo he looks dehydrated because he was just found like 20 minutes before it. don't worry i gave him water between it. i didn't by pursey from a petstore, i bought him off the internet :lol: you can't find western hognoses in petstores here.
where trying to feed him he is still refusing we tried giving him live and frozen mice!


----------

